# Atlanta / Angels among us



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Adopt | Angels Among Us Pet Rescue

There is a male Maltese (Carl) , a female (Gracidea), a male Maltese/poodle mix (Orin) and a small Male Senior that is so cute named Smitty.

I have both rescue Maltese and three from a breeder. 5 dogs total. My rescues are so loving and are so happy to have good food and a nice bed. They just need a home.


----------

